# Turbo almost done



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

After nearly eight months of waiting my car is nearing completion.
A PTE 74gts turbo with fmic, stage 2 heads, turbo cam and borla exhaust are being installed.
Any ideas on what kind of power should be looking at with 7-10psi? also what would say the max reliable hp is to be running on teh street?
this is my daily driver so i don't want to abuse it.
thanks


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

yellow04gto said:


> After nearly eight months of waiting my car is nearing completion.
> A PTE 74gts turbo with fmic, stage 2 heads, turbo cam and borla exhaust are being installed.
> Any ideas on what kind of power should be looking at with 7-10psi? also what would say the max reliable hp is to be running on teh street?
> this is my daily driver so i don't want to abuse it.
> thanks


Sounds like it should be a lot of fun to drive!!
I expect that you'll be in the low-mid 500hp range at the rear wheels, depending on which cam you are going with, and if you're going with 7 or 10 pounds of boost. The full 10 with an intercooler could put you at or around 600. You're getting into the area where you'll need to begin beefing up your drivetrain (driveshaft, halfshafts, etc), or you may start breaking things. 
It's certainly going to be a monster, I'd love to see some burnout videos!! A little bit of abuse never hurt a GTO! hehe
Good Luck with it and please let us know what your horsepower numbers are when you get it dynoed. Also, if they're not tuning it, be SURE you get it tuned before you drive it anywhere. I simply cannot stress the importance of a good tune with a forced induction vehicle...well, if you value your engine anyway.


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks for the input.
the car will be tuned with a hp 2 bar setup. i plan on upgrading the drivetrain when i get the car back.
What driveshaft would you recommend.. i was leaning towards the carbon fiber. the car is a dailt driver..so it won't see the peak power too often.
thanks again


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Aluminum should be sufficient.... but if you're going to do it, might as well do it right and get the carbon fiber


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

BMR 3.5" Driveeshaft
then CV SHafts then Axle Stubs


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

camcojb is selling a bunch of his parts. he is selling a 3.5 driveshaft for 700 shipped if I remember right and also the half shafs for 700 and stub axles for 700 shipped.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

If its an auto and your just gonna run it on street tires you dont need to upgrade anything. There are more than a few 10 and 11sec autos running stock drivetrain both here and in Australia,,
If you have a manaul then you will probably have to upgrade ..


----------

